# Happy to introduce Kaos



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

It’s my pleasure to introduce Kaos von Wolfstraum.
Kaos von Wolfstraum - German Shepherd Dog

The K litter was born on 10-31-11 – So my girl is also a goblin!!

As some of you may remember, I originally was on the list for an “H Puppy” back in 2008 but Basha wasn’t pregnant with that breeding and when she was rebred the timing just didn’t work for me.

Then of course I got sick with RA and that took me down for quite some time, in August I reached out to Lee again to see what her plans were.

It’s been an exciting 4 months that I was sure would never pass.

So without further ado, Kaos

Pictures in no particular order


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Too cute!! Look at that sweet face


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I love love her sweet eyes! So cute. Looks like a handful though.....


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow, she is beautiful!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Adorable!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

She came in late last night after a long day on planes and when the cart brought her into the cargo building (all doors were closed) could hear her giving everyone what for :rofl:


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

Very cute. I am amazed by how much more brown she has than a few weeks ago.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

They seem to change color on a weekly basis at this age, will be very interesting to watch her change.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Thank you all, I am VERY excited to have Kaos, I've been waiting a long time to add to my family!!


----------



## doggybyts89 (Mar 22, 2008)

How exciting! Congrats, she is very cute  I remember seeing pictures of Dante years ago, will be exciting to see more pictures of him and his new sister.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

She is gorgeous, congratulations.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Congrats Barb. Make sure to post plenty of pictures as she grows. We don't see you as much over here these days.


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

Congrats  Komet is sitting on the runway waiting to take off. Can't wait to see him tonight. Kaos is adorable!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks again all - she's a delightful pup!!

IllinoisGSD - I thought I was going to go crazy yesterday waiting for her to get here, the worst was after I knew the plane had landed and waiting for them to bring her out to the cargo area, that was a long half hour!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

saw this on the other board,,but will say it again CUTE CUTE CUTE!!!! So glad Dante likes his new baby sis


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

So glad she is there, safe and SASSY!!! You asked for Kaos....and LOL LOL You shall have Kaos for quite a while from now on!! D) D) 

Lee


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Chillin' is good!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Congratulations! Kaos is adorable and I love her name.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Congrats...she is precious!! :wub:


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

UGHH! I'm so jealoussss. Congrats!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks all!

Right now she's laying near my feet with the hiccups, I had forgotten about puppy hiccups.

She does seem to really like shoes, didn't get one pair picked up and caught her trucking down the hall carrying this big ol' tennis shoe - should have paused to take a picture :nono:

We all got more sleep last night than the night before - that is good

I :wub: this pup!!


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

So cute!! Congratulations!! Of course I am very partial to the name:wub:


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

I knew that pup had a shoe thing... I was just looking at what's left of my boot-laces from my visit with them the other day!!! LOL!!!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

It's about time that the beans were spilled!!!

So where is her hot pink collar?? LOL

Are any of the "puppy shower" toys still intact??


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

BlackGSD said:


> It's about time that the beans were spilled!!!
> 
> So where is her hot pink collar?? LOL
> 
> Are any of the "puppy shower" toys still intact??


:rofl: decided on a black collar!!

The puppy shower gifts are still intact, but :rofl: only 2 have come out of the bag and Dante took a liking to the littlest one so she ended up with the "stuffingless" one that she LOVED. She was so cute running down the hall dragging it behind her. They of course are now up on the 'fridge which is where all toys live in this house!

Dante did ask me this morning how long she was staying :help:
They are doing very well together but of course sometimes he'd just like to lay in peace and I can't quite grab her quick enough before she bites his tail


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

What a beauty! Too darn cute! Congrats on the new landshark!!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

LOL,

THAT is one of the reasons that Siren was on leash (attached to me or at least forced to stay in the same room that I was in.) 24/7 for quite a while. I had 2 SENIORS when she was a baby. And they were both the type that thought a puppy could do no wrong. If she bothered, bit, climbed on, them, they just laid(sp) there quietly and suffered. That is also why I decided I will NEVER again have a baby and a senior. 

And just remember YOU are the one that wanted KAOS. You could have called her Serenity!!!! LOL


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

My kind of girl..full of attitude! Enjoy her, she's beautiful!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Yeah, the only time the harness and leash are off is when she's in the crate, I just need to be quicker at times grabbing the end of it :rofl: right now she's on a bed with a toy, Dante's on the other and my foot is on the end of the leash!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

BARB!!!! Big congrats! :happyboogie:


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm so very Happy for you!! She is just gorgeous!! You are a model dog owner, and I'm certain we will hear of great accomplishments with your new girl! Happy New Year! :hugs:


----------



## Mayasmom (Jan 4, 2012)

Cute pup. Why is her ear blue?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

It's green. That's the tattoo dye.


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Thank you all - Today we had a trip to Home Depot


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

LOL that is cute! She looks like she is the captain sitting in the prow of a ship! 

Is your life Kaotic now?

Lee


----------



## pam (Apr 6, 2009)

Congratulations Barb! Lee still won't tell me what you did wrong to make her send you the biggest monster of the bunch......Excitement building here--Kairo arrives Sat. evening!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

She was so funny at Home Depot - she spent probably 95% of the time (when she wasn't getting loved on) either sitting or standing right at the front. Perhaps she was telling me where to go??

Life is hectic, I'm thinking next week when I return to work will become Kaotic :rofl:

Thanks Pam - Have you started counting hours let? :rofl: I do hope you'll post pictures!!!!


----------



## rainy1023 (Dec 27, 2011)

your dog is adorable! I love the home depot picture funny though our dog has the same spray painted tail! My hubby said it looks like the spray paint ran.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

11 days later











Barb E said:


> Chillin' is good!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I can't believe it's been almost 2 weeks already!!


----------



## TheActuary (Dec 17, 2011)

So cute that she sleeps on your lap. My pup usually doesn't settle down and nap unless she is in her crate. It's funny though, I know when she wants to rest because she starts pacing around my apartment whimpering softly. So, I'll put her in her crate and she'll conk out in about 30 seconds.


----------

